
Show HN: Job Search from Google Sheets - MintTea
I have a bit of an obsession with spreadsheets, and wanted to see if it was possible to use Google Sheets to manage my job search.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1ozM7JxBXyq16m9zHdvZaBj9fQVXKFleqUpK1RnIPMTg&#x2F;edit?usp=drivesdk<p>Using Indeed&#x27;s job search API, I was able to pull together a simple sheet that utilizes no custom scripts.<p>Good luck in your job hunt!
======
MintTea
Link below, since I goofed on the post.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ozM7JxBXyq16m9zHdvZa...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ozM7JxBXyq16m9zHdvZaBj9fQVXKFleqUpK1RnIPMTg/edit?usp=drivesdk)

